# Tax help for Newbie



## ClaudiaC (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello!
I'm a European Citizen (Austria) and while I plan on getting some tax advice in Austria as well, I think I could find some worthy tips here.
Since I plan on travelling and working from abroad online as a Coach/Therapist I thought it would make more sense and mean way less taxes if I resign my place of residence for the time being in Austria and this way I won´t pay taxes here. (Austria has super high taxes)
But that means I will pay taxes in the country I stay in and work from. What if I stay in Bali for 3 months and then move to India for 3 months and move on again, is there a list that contains all countries and their tax regulation for expats? Do I have to do taxes every 3 months and each time wrap my head around the different regulations? (Or of course hire someone for this purpose) 
As far as I know most countries only tax you when you live there 6 months+ but what if I move around a lot more than that? Is that illegal or where do I pay taxes?
Any tips on nice countries to pay taxes in? Or is in your opinion the best option to stay resident and pay taxes in Austria, to avoid the extra hassle? 
I'm asking for opinions, so feel free to be honest.

If there are any Austrians here I would love to hear from you!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ClaudiaC said:


> But that means I will pay taxes in the country I stay in and work from. What if I stay in Bali for 3 months and then move to India for 3 months and move on again, is there a list that contains all countries and their tax regulation for expats?


Basically, you don't get to choose your tax jurisdiction. It depends on the rules and regulations for each country (or other jurisdiction) you work in. And no, there isn't a handy dandy list summarizing all the countries and their tax regulations, because in many countries that sort of information isn't really "simple."

The other big factor is the matter of work visas. While you have your Freedom of Movement rights within the EU, for most countries outside the EU you will need to obtain a visa or some form of work authorization if you enter a foreign country with the intention of working while you are there. (Actually, just take a look at your home country's visa requirements to get a feeling for what may be demanded of foreigners looking to work independently in the country as you are proposing.)

Some countries have licensing requirements for "therapists" (and even for "coaches") and those requirements may include nationality and/or residence requirements or specific training or testing - sometimes in the local language. Tax rules may include registration taxes, VAT and contributions to local social security systems. If you were employed by a company that was sending you to the various countries, it would be the employer's responsibility to settle all the various tax and social insurance obligations - and possibly to assist you with the personal tax filings. But that can easily become a full time job in and of itself.


----------



## ClaudiaC (Dec 3, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, you don't get to choose your tax jurisdiction. It depends on the rules and regulations for each country (or other jurisdiction) you work in. And no, there isn't a handy dandy list summarizing all the countries and their tax regulations, because in many countries that sort of information isn't really "simple."
> 
> The other big factor is the matter of work visas. While you have your Freedom of Movement rights within the EU, for most countries outside the EU you will need to obtain a visa or some form of work authorization if you enter a foreign country with the intention of working while you are there. (Actually, just take a look at your home country's visa requirements to get a feeling for what may be demanded of foreigners looking to work independently in the country as you are proposing.)
> 
> Some countries have licensing requirements for "therapists" (and even for "coaches") and those requirements may include nationality and/or residence requirements or specific training or testing - sometimes in the local language. Tax rules may include registration taxes, VAT and contributions to local social security systems. If you were employed by a company that was sending you to the various countries, it would be the employer's responsibility to settle all the various tax and social insurance obligations - and possibly to assist you with the personal tax filings. But that can easily become a full time job in and of itself.


All of this makes a lot of sense and I totally forgot about it (just birthing the idea, naively). Thank you so much. 
With all this in mind, I will re-locate into only 1 other chosen country and then study their requirements thoroughly. No travelling around. I can totally see how this turns into a full time job itself. 
Again, thank you, that was really helpful.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@ClaudiaC -- As far as Austria is concerned, they will want to see "residence" in another country to "let you off the hook." I've seen you have already narrowed your scope to just one country. I agree with @Bevdeforges, it would be much simpler to just move to a no/low tax jurisdiction and establish yourself as a fiscal resident, get credentialed and operate from there. With that said, you could still travel (digital nomad) and stay in other countries for less time than would qualify you for fiscal residence and then return to your new "official" country of residence (home base, if you will.) Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

255 said:


> With that said, you could still travel (digital nomad) and stay in other countries for less time than would qualify you for fiscal residence and then return to your new "official" country of residence (home base, if you will.)


As long as you are traveling for "tourism" and not to work. There are countries out there that are very fussy about anyone showing up to work in any sort of capacity.


----------



## ClaudiaC (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, yes, that´s the plan. I will narrow it down to one country, and I would love for things to just be legal from the get go. Many of the people I have met probably just worked online with a tourist visa and didn´t give a crap about taxes, it all seemed so easy haha.


----------



## haryM1 (19 d ago)

It is generally advisable to seek professional tax advice from a qualified tax expert or attorney who is familiar with the tax laws and regulations of the countries in which you plan to work and reside. They will be able to provide you with specific guidance on your tax obligations and help you understand the tax implications of your plans.
As a general rule, most countries have tax laws that apply to individuals who reside or work within their borders, regardless of their citizenship. The specific tax rules and regulations that apply to you will depend on the country in which you reside or work and on your individual circumstances.
In some cases, you may be required to pay taxes in the country in which you reside or work, even if you are not a resident or citizen of that country. In other cases, you may be able to claim tax treaty benefits or exemptions that can reduce or eliminate your tax liability in certain countries.
As for your question about countries with favorable tax regimes for expats, it is difficult to make generalizations about this, as the tax laws and regulations of different countries can vary significantly. Some countries may have lower tax rates or more favorable tax treatment for certain types of income, such as income earned from self-employment or foreign-sourced income. However, it is important to consider all of the tax and non-tax factors that may affect your decision to relocate, such as the cost of living, the availability of healthcare and other social services, and the overall quality of life in the country.
Again, I recommend seeking professional tax advice to help you understand your tax obligations and to ensure that you are paying the correct amount of tax. This will help you to avoid any legal or financial problems in the future.


----------

